# [APP][FREE][v1.3] QRU? - share your contacts with anybody via QR code



## sttereve (Sep 17, 2012)

QRU?

*Free Version*
https://play.google....ttereve.qruFREE

*Donate Version*
https://play.google....om.sttereve.qru






































QRU? allows you to share any of your contacts as a QR code. QR codes are able to be scanned by devices powered by any one of dozens of platforms. Whether its Android, iOS, WP7/8, BBOS, symbian, or one of many others, if it has a barcode scanner it can receive a contact from you. QRU? really allows you to share contact info with nearly anybody.

QRU? allows you to share the following contact fields:

-Name
-Organization/Job
-Phone Numbers
-Email Addresses
-Postal Addresses
-Notes
-Website
-Events

and formats them as a neat and tidy VCARD QR code. QRU? can also:

-Place contact photo as QR code background (light or dark)
-Easily share to facebook/twitter/email/mms/etc
-Save QR code to SD card

The next time somebody asks "Who are you?" just open QRU?!

Planned future features include relationship, landscape mode, and sharing to QRU?

This is the first Android app I've created. The experience was pretty good so far and I'm sure I'll start up another project once I am satisfied with QRU?. Feedback is welcome and appreciated  If you wanna test the paid version but don't feel like forking over the cash just PM me your email and I'll send you the apk.


----------



## sttereve (Sep 17, 2012)

VERSION 1.2

-added website and event fields
-added share option
-added field types for phone and email
-bug fixes


----------



## sttereve (Sep 17, 2012)

VERSION 1.3

-Merged paid version features into free version
-Minor touch-ups


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

1
Will you please add the option to generate- and read Aztec Code -- which is used more frequently than mere qr

2
is this free in the classical sense: without any costs ?

both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.


----------

